# Are you thinking of moving to Cyprus?



## HAPPY

We have just returned from living in Paphos for nearly 5 years. I could write a book on 'How not to do it'. 

Due to the total **** ups we made we have returned to the UK nearly penniless.

To save anyone else losing money and of course all the stress we went through drop me a line and we're see if I can guide you in the right direction. No promises though.


----------



## tocyprus

How did you end up losing all your money? Do you have any general tips for everyone?


----------



## Jan

hi my partner and i are thinking of starting a newlife in Cyprus or Devon. I have never been to Cyprus so we are going over for a look but we are told its a fantastic life there. i am scared of snakes and spiders so am a little worried. I would love to hear your views.


----------



## rhodgson

We are moving to Cyprus, We are going to buy a business. Any tips!


----------



## TaxiDriver

HAPPY said:


> We have just returned from living in Paphos for nearly 5 years. I could write a book on 'How not to do it'.
> 
> Due to the total **** ups we made we have returned to the UK nearly penniless.
> 
> To save anyone else losing money and of course all the stress we went through drop me a line and we're see if I can guide you in the right direction. No promises though.


Hi Happy

How can I contact you for advise? Your E-mail link is not valid.
Thanks


----------



## rhodgson

We are moving in September, We are looking to buy a bar over there.


----------



## yummymummy150

Jan said:


> hi my partner and i are thinking of starting a newlife in Cyprus or Devon. I have never been to Cyprus so we are going over for a look but we are told its a fantastic life there. i am scared of snakes and spiders so am a little worried. I would love to hear your views.


hi jan you will love it,take you time. if you can stay self catering.gives you more of a feel
l.try to cut it down to a area thats right for you.enjoy .ps


----------



## Jan

Thankyou, we are flying out this Wed and staying in a villa to see what its like there, someone said you rather love it or hate right away. We shall see. I was at a party the other night and the amount of people there that had been and loved it makes me think i will too. (still the phobia of spiders and snakes though) regards Jan


----------



## Nicola

Jan, I too am terrified of snakes. We have a house is Cyprus and in all the times we have been there I've not seen one snake - apart from a couple of dead ones by the side of the road. They are about tho as I know other people who have had them in their gardens. You can get snake repellent to put round your garden boundaries that keeps the snakes out. 

I know there are a couple at the bottom of our garden where we haven't started phase 2 of the rennovations - but I clomp about a lot and stomp my feet to frighten them off . . . . 

Good luck
Nicola


----------



## yummymummy150

Jan said:


> Thankyou, we are flying out this Wed and staying in a villa to see what its like there, someone said you rather love it or hate right away. We shall see. I was at a party the other night and the amount of people there that had been and loved it makes me think i will too. (still the phobia of spiders and snakes though) regards Jan


have agreat time Jan.but dont rush its abig thing you need to get it right.or a dream can become a nightmare.hope to see you back on hear soon getting imfo onyour move to cyprus.


----------



## shane

hi, im really sorry that things did not work out for you and hope things now improve for you.
My husband, myself and children aged 18 and 8 are sereously considering moving to cyprus within the next 6 months, we are hopeing to buy a three bed house for cash, the only thing that is worrying us is willn we get work? and a decent school for our daughter my husband is a general all rounder in way of building work etc, but specialises in ceramic tiling of which he does to a high standard and also very intrecate specialist tiling. do you think there wold be plenty of work for him in this area and edo you know what the pay is like? i am an early years practitioner{nursery nurse/child health and development} but ideally would like to try something completely different but god knows what?haha! my son wants tob do bar work but we realize that is probably seasonal, we are also concerned about healthcare, dentist availability, charges ets. also is it expensive to hire a container to ship furniture across and how many wold we need? and would it be more cost effective to sell our car aqnd buy one over there than to ferry it across?
My god there is so much to consider i think you were very brave to make the step and give it a try! i would be so gratefull if you could answer some of my questions and wold love to hear your account and pitfalls and truimphs of moving and living abroad and whether you would recomend cyprus, kind regards, tracey and shane barker. west yorkshire.


----------



## shane

sorry no tips as we are moving there ourselves as soon as we can finalize things here, we are also considering buying a bar if work is low paid and not readily available all year round! i wish u lots of luck


----------



## Trish2

Hi Shane

Ive been in Nicosia Cyprus for 5 months now although I am still homesick, it is a better life here, the cost of living is a lot less than the UK. I found work after 2 months of being here (accountancy) I dont need greek for my work.

I didnt sell my house in the UK and am renting here so didnt bring my furniture over. I did ship most of my items here about 6 large cartons & 2 suitcases cost me about CYP280. 

Good luck!


----------



## yummymummy150

hi trish. How much do you get in a carton. would you pm me detiles.Hope you feeling well today. and enjoying that sun Its cold here in scotland my daughter is in Paphos for two weeks.Grrrr.she going to freeze when she gets back.have agood day. TRICIA


----------



## Trish2

Hi

The carton sizes are 1 cubic meter. It took about 9 days by ship from London to Cyprus.
Im going back to the UK for a long weekend on 28th Sept. I suppose I will need my winter clothes.
Let me know how you get on
Regards
Tricia


----------



## yummymummy150

Yes you will freeze.but it will be nice to catch up with friends&family.Its good too see every one then you wish you where back in the sun (but its only a weekend,you survive) Tricia


----------



## snursy

You are so right Happy, did you know that 1 in 5 brits coming to live in Cyprus return to the UK in the first year.
Because this is a great holiday destination people think it is easy to live here, well unfortuately for most life can be very difficult as Cypriots are a law unto themselves.
CJ


----------



## Trish2

I will give it a year in Cyprus, then see how I feel. I still miss the UK, I love the weather and beach here. It will be interesting to see how life is like here in the winter. Its still 33 deg here.
Tricia


----------



## yummymummy150

Trish said:


> I will give it a year in Cyprus, then see how I feel. I still miss the UK, I love the weather and beach here. It will be interesting to see how life is like here in the winter. Its still 33 deg here.
> Tricia


Hi Trish.Give it time you be fine.We would not be normal if we did not hanker after what we know good or bad.Cyrprus is not for every one it has bad points like every where.ifits right for you you will adapt. Enjoy your weekend in uk. ps its 9 here
Tricia


----------



## nicolette

*re appartment*

hi,
I am checking out appartments and how much and how many bedrooms as my husband and i and 2 yr old son and 10 year old dog are moving to cyprus end of this year. also depends on work location either nicosia or liammasol we consider paphos as it's nice and larnica is in the list. how long is your appartment out for let? we are coming to stay for good.

thank you 
nicolette


----------



## yummymummy150

nicolette said:


> hi,
> I am checking out appartments and how much and how many bedrooms as my husband and i and 2 yr old son and 10 year old dog are moving to cyprus end of this year. also depends on work location either nicosia or liammasol we consider paphos as it's nice and larnica is in the list. how long is your appartment out for let? we are coming to stay for good.
> 
> thank you
> nicolette


.HI nicolette sorry we cant have adog but if youare still interested pm 
TRICIA


----------



## yummymummy150

nicolette said:


> hi,
> I am checking out appartments and how much and how many bedrooms as my husband and i and 2 yr old son and 10 year old dog are moving to cyprus end of this year. also depends on work location either nicosia or liammasol we consider paphos as it's nice and larnica is in the list. how long is your appartment out for let? we are coming to stay for good.
> 
> thank you
> nicolette


HI the apparment is to let from 10 nov- 19 april. but i can not have dog sorry.
if you are still intersted pm me tricia


----------



## nicolette

yummymummy150 said:


> .HI nicolette sorry we cant have adog but if youare still interested pm
> TRICIA


yes we are interested i am sure you have some sites you know of that will accept a family with a dog that is part of the family
thank you


----------



## yummymummy150

Considing a new life in sunny Cyprus. Take a look at New Home in Cyprus - independent property agent


----------



## naz

Hi tracey
So what is the tiling prospects in cyprus, did u manage to find out?


----------



## grumpy

Tracey, you should find plenty of jobs tiling in Cyprus, especially if you set up on your own. Good luck and make t happen.


----------



## dave & jue

HAPPY said:


> We have just returned from living in Paphos for nearly 5 years. I could write a book on 'How not to do it'.
> 
> Due to the total **** ups we made we have returned to the UK nearly penniless.
> 
> To save anyone else losing money and of course all the stress we went through drop me a line and we're see if I can guide you in the right direction. No promises though.


Could you please help us by giving us any advice on the pitfalls that resulted in you returning to the uk. We are hoping to move out, later this year, with a budget of £100,000. My wife is hoping to get employment as a nurse I,m open to anything and we are planning to rent for the first two years. Have you any ideas on nurse salaries, and if there are many english nurses working in cyprus around the paphos area? and do they have to be abe to speak greek. Any information you could give us would be very much appreciated. Sorry to hear it did,nt work out for yourselves.


----------



## yummymummy150

Nurses are not paid well . but try the mod jobs on the camps seem a lot better. best of luck with your move.I think when you get there the right place right time seems to turn up the best jobs.Or get out there for a week now when flights and apartments are a good price.
Tricia


----------



## dave & jue

could you please explain what you mean by mod jobs in camps.Thankyou


----------



## yummymummy150

Sorry dave ,military of defence.the camp has its own hospital.
at Akrotiri raf. i will try to get a link for you


----------



## yummymummy150

Dave google raf akrotrotri cyprus princess mary jobs.


----------



## V&G

*Help!*



HAPPY said:


> We have just returned from living in Paphos for nearly 5 years. I could write a book on 'How not to do it'.
> 
> Due to the total **** ups we made we have returned to the UK nearly penniless.
> 
> To save anyone else losing money and of course all the stress we went through drop me a line and we're see if I can guide you in the right direction. No promises though.


We are hoping to move within the next year or so, but not sure what to do...weve visited twice, have friends there who live in Ember Village Paphos. We only have 100k to retire with.. i.e. do we rent first, buy now or later.. but i want a house or at least somewhere to socialise with friends, bbq, garden etc but then my husband would live in a hut as hes so "fed up with this country!!!" plus we dont want to be ripped off.


----------



## grumpy

Hello Valerie,
I share your sentiments re the UK and am involved in property in Cyprus myself. Given the UK budget you have to take with you, it will leave you the option to rent for life, or to purchase. The options to purchase at the price range you have are possible but your selection will be limited to apartment and terrace type property (many are fantastic).

But in either case your best option is to visit or a prolonged period and rent, decide on your area and rent in the area until you are happy. Then if you feel inclined you can consider a purchase, or continue to rent long term.

There are pluses and minuses to each option, but the best thing is to take the timeout to consider YOUR best option. pm me if you want any assistance or advice, in the meantime my site (unsolicited commercial URL removed) shows a representative selection of property types.

Cheers
Grumpy


----------



## V&G

Thanks so much.. its very frustrating, esp when my hubby wants to go yesterday and i still have to find a job, cant keep still for 2 mins, enjoy working plus im younger than he is and etc etc....


----------



## Chris & Andrea

Sorry to hear things haven't gone as planned. Cyprus is very appealing but my wife and I don't intend to move out immediately even though we are buying a property. Obvious concerns about employment although I'm game for anything especially outdoors. Would be keen to learn about pitfalls to avoid! Chris


----------



## yummymummy150

Hi chris&Andrea.Cyprus is appealing,We hope to move over this time next year
we bought in 2004 and now are almost there.Its hard to say what pit falls make sure you deal with reg agents. indapendant lawyrs Just be aware dont lose your head in the sun double check all.ask ask again. hope all goes well as it did for us and you can enjoy your life in the sun.
Tricia


----------



## chrissie

hello my name is chrissie my husband and i are thinking of moving out there. but we dont no what to do please help .


----------



## yummymummy150

Hi Chrissi. Hard for me to say. We are all have differant needs & budgets,
family jobs. area But ask one at a time and me or someone who knows will help. We bought a holiday home first to get on ladder (let out and use when can)Now are almost ready to move over. cant wait.Just take time find out all you can get out there for a long as you can to see where is right for you.
Email me if you wish.We only live once if its right for you go for it.
Tricia


----------



## Chris & Andrea

Hi Happy ~ just sent a response unfortunately on a wrong thread so obviously great confusion to other members. So hope you pick this up if you revisit the site? Every where you look its the same story; research, research. Sadly I guess there will be failures amongst all the success stories. Don't intend rushing ourselves, but in the process of buying. If it's no trouble; would be interested to hear your story?
Best wishes Chris and Andrea


----------



## V&G

Hiya, its Val n Geoff, you emailed me last week, unfortunately my car was broken into and they took a diary with info in, subsequently i cancelled my email passwords, etc and am unable to get onto my work account, hence not replying if you have emailed. Am hoping to get back up and running wheni return to work onMonday.


----------



## yummymummy150

Sorry to hear your car was broken into. It must be a upset for you hope you get it sorted out soon. Its not just the cost but also hassle and time sorting it all out.Your hubby will be more fed up now dont blame him.Hope to hear from you when you get sorted.
Tricia


----------



## shalford

*What you can expect in Cyprus*

Hi Shane,

I have owned a house in Paphos for 24 years and without sounding arrogant I can honestly answer any of your questions. Just to set your mind at ease I am a Brit national and a retired airline pilot so no vested interests.


Firstly if you are an all round builder and specialist tiler you will do well in Cyprus. However, only if you work for yourself. If you work for a firm you will be paid peanuts as you are competing with labour from Russia.

Schools are ok and I have not heard any bad reports of english kids attending Cypriot schools.

Rents are cheap and its advisable to rent for awhile to get a feel for the place. You might want to make an exit so I advise that you do not buy property for six months or so.

I'm afraid you should be aware that Greek Cypriots are hardwired to cheating. Culturally they are incapable of keeping to an agreement and the colour of your eyes and skin guarantees that you will be charged more for goods and services comparted to an etnic Cypriot. Which is why as a good honest builder you should be able to get a clot of work from the large English resident community, particulary in Paphos.

All unskilled work is poorly paid i.e. £200 per MONTH. This includes barmen waiters and etc.


----------



## V&G

Cheers! I wont be taking it out on him for a while (lol) hes in hospital today having tests done.Another reason why he wants to go asap.. for a helathier lifestyle. Weve now decided to go next year... renting but dont know where... we have booked a 12 day trip in July this year, to hopefully have a look round.. gonna hire a car then put our thinkin caps on. Hope you ok, thanks for the reply.. am at home at the moment waiting to hear from my hubsand to collect him from horsepittle.
Cheers Val


----------



## yummymummy150

V&G said:


> Cheers! I wont be taking it out on him for a while (lol) hes in hospital today having tests done.Another reason why he wants to go asap.. for a helathier lifestyle. Weve now decided to go next year... renting but dont know where... we have booked a 12 day trip in July this year, to hopefully have a look round.. gonna hire a car then put our thinkin caps on. Hope you ok, thanks for the reply.. am at home at the moment waiting to hear from my hubsand to collect him from horsepittle.
> Cheers Val


Hope all goes ok with testS. We have started the year after my hubby had op last oct going to gym walking and swimming its hard in this cold weather.
roll on july when we go too are in cyprus for holis . plan to get that one way 
trip Jan 2009.I think i saw your name on new site pp.its fun imfo and makes me feel closer to Cyprus. you are doing the right thing looking around to find right area for you.Have a good week feel free to email as its good to chat with people with same dream.


----------



## nicolette

hi, why what is so bad living in paphos, we are moving to larnaca in december our wages here are penniless cuz we can't save up and with a family even more not even as a single pers cuz they complain also!!


----------



## V&G

Hiya again, long time no speak. We had our holiday in Paphos again this year, I truly didnt want to come home this time, i did want to see family n friends but we are more set in what we wnat to do. renting a villa (we viewed a couple) and hopefully there is a one in Emba we quite like, so its to the planning board we go! The cost of living has shot up just like the heat and humidity but i suppose we have to have a oan about something!!! Hope you are ok and keeping well. 
Val n Geoff


----------



## BabsM

Hi, 
Its good to hear you are still keen on the idea. Do keep in touch and lets us know how it pans out.

Babs


----------



## yummymummy150

Hope all goes well ,We are moving over soon,the cost has gone up but it has here too we worked it out will still be abl to do it,know how you feel after holiday hubby has to push me on that plane ,life to short just got to give it a go.Every where has good &bad points it what you make of it.but like you it feels right.
Tricia


----------



## V&G

BabsM said:


> Hi,
> Its good to hear you are still keen on the idea. Do keep in touch and lets us know how it pans out.
> 
> Babs



Thanks guys, the more I think of it this year, I am more ready than last year! I did actually go into a school (they were busy doing it up, next to the fairground before you get to Dorothy Perkins in Paphos) and the lady there said to pass on my cv to the Principal in September but it will be a while before i complete a cv and hand it over to anyone. We can afford to live off hubbys pension but we both want to work and have been lucky in meeting some wonderful people during our last stay (who actually moved out lock stock & barrel).
We will do it I know we will its just selling up here, as the BIg Yin doesnt want to rent!!! Thanks again and its lovely to hear from you
Thanks
Val


----------



## grumpy

Well Val, if you need any assistance or advice, your at the right place.


----------



## Veronica

We moved here lock stock and barrel 4 years ago and dont regret a minute of it.
I dont know whether you need to sell your home in the Uk to be able to buy here but if you do i would advise that you dont look for property here until you have sold at home.
We have seen many people come over here and put a deposit on a place here when they still havnt sold in the UK. Many of these people end up with financial problems.
We always advise not to look here until you are in a position to purchase.
Good luck with your plans and if i can be of any help feel free to pm me.
Veronica


----------



## nicolette

*cyprus*

hello,

thank you for your reply, we are not from the uk we are from Malta and we are going in a motorhome then when we have found the right place we will rent not buy as we have to save up before we can buy so we are starting a new life in cyprus we went on our honeymoon and fell in love with it and that is nearly 4 yrs ago we have one son and would like to start a fresh new life as wages in our country are hopless and cost of living is very expensive! well i guess no grass is greener but surely it would not be as expensive as here and i hear larnaca is not expensive and schooling isn't either kinder etc well when we arrive in december we will start searching everything as i have done reasearch but its not as when you are in the country.
any caravan sites you knw of or rental properties that are in the budget of 300 to 600 euros a month pls do not hesitate to send.
my husband is a IT consultant and when my son starts proper school i may either start teaching or do whatever even with the donkey sanctuary, we will be bring our pet dog boxer along with us she is chipped and all.
thank you again hope we can be friends and look forward to hearing frm you
regards
nicolette


----------



## Veronica

nicolette said:


> hello,
> 
> thank you for your reply, we are not from the uk we are from Malta and we are going in a motorhome then when we have found the right place we will rent not buy as we have to save up before we can buy so we are starting a new life in cyprus we went on our honeymoon and fell in love with it and that is nearly 4 yrs ago we have one son and would like to start a fresh new life as wages in our country are hopless and cost of living is very expensive! well i guess no grass is greener but surely it would not be as expensive as here and i hear larnaca is not expensive and schooling isn't either kinder etc well when we arrive in december we will start searching everything as i have done reasearch but its not as when you are in the country.
> any caravan sites you knw of or rental properties that are in the budget of 300 to 600 euros a month pls do not hesitate to send.
> my husband is a IT consultant and when my son starts proper school i may either start teaching or do whatever even with the donkey sanctuary, we will be bring our pet dog boxer along with us she is chipped and all.
> thank you again hope we can be friends and look forward to hearing frm you
> regards
> nicolette


There is an excellent caravan site at Governors beach near Limassol.
This is a good central location for you to start looking from.


----------



## LINDYLOO52

hi

just read your post please please tell me what went wrong??

thanks

Linda


----------



## V&G

*Decisions Decisions*

Well we will keep that in mind thanks again! We did visit our favourite pub & diner The Paradise Bar not far from the St Georges. As I said we are looking to rent and I even took myself off to a school to see what the procedure is, but then again I would be happy to volunteer my services if nothing became available right away.
My hubsand is quite handy (ex fireman) and we would want to work initially.
If anyone can give me any pointers (re: once the house is either sold or rented out).. what would be the next step...furniture wise is it worth sending it over?
Cheers once again
V&G.. on a sunny night in Seaham...


----------



## Veronica

V&G said:


> Well we will keep that in mind thanks again! We did visit our favourite pub & diner The Paradise Bar not far from the St Georges. As I said we are looking to rent and I even took myself off to a school to see what the procedure is, but then again I would be happy to volunteer my services if nothing became available right away.
> My hubsand is quite handy (ex fireman) and we would want to work initially.
> If anyone can give me any pointers (re: once the house is either sold or rented out).. what would be the next step...furniture wise is it worth sending it over?
> Cheers once again
> V&G.. on a sunny night in Seaham...



It really is difficult to say whether its best to bring furniture with you or not as it depends so much on your personal circmumstances
Whether you bring it with you will depend very much on whether you find rental accomodation that is unfurnished, also if you are renting out your property in the UK you may have to leave some furniture in it.
There is a good range of furniture available here to suit all budgets so you should have no trouble replacing anything you have to leave behind if you rent unfurnished. 
I can recommend some very reasonable furniture shops if you need to buy when you get here.
Feel free to pm me if I can be of any help to you. 

Regards Veronica


----------



## V&G

Thanks very much. We are thinking of renting as opposed to buying. However its a sticking point here in the UK as i want to rent and the other half of us wants to sell up!
Will keep you posted
Thanks again


----------



## mike on tour

*Moterhomes - Cyprus*

Hi Nicolette ! 
I have been trying to find a way to get my Moterhome to Cyprus from the UK for some time now and it seems that its NOT an option , If i ship it from Greece ( £900 ) i am told i have to pay a lot of import duty on it , if i drive through Turkey and cross from the ' North " i can only stay 3 months . 
I have looked at the few Camp Sites in Cyprus , Governors Beach is OK but Polis and Latchi look more like ' Dumps " !
So i would suggest that you have a long holiday in Cyprus first to check out options for yourselves !

Mike

we are not from the uk we are from Malta and we are going in a motorhome then when we have found the right place we will rent not buy as we have to save up before we can buy so we are starting a new life in cyprus .
regards
nicolette[/QUOTE]


----------

